# Schumann Romance Op. 28 No. 2 - Additional bars?



## Suppi (Dec 4, 2015)

Whilst listening to this beautiful piece on YouTube, I stumbled across a version that had an extra eight or so bars that I haven't heard before.






The pianist begins playing these at 0:56. Thirty seconds of music in a Schumann piece that I haven't found in any other recording or edition, but whether it be someone else's arrangement or not (?) I wondered if the sheet music of the Romance with this extra part included was available online at all.


----------

